# Grey Trout for 3 and 1/2 hours Straight..



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Brian and Melisa caught Greys for the entire Trip it was one of those days, it's a JOKE that you can only KEEP one a day You lnow what DMF stands for.. Dumb Mother F######......JAM 


https://www.facebook.com/JamsAdvent...5324526873066/736087073130141/?type=1&theater


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice catching!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

dlpetrey said:


> Nice catching!


Thanks man we were all over them left them Biting.. Gonna be a Good Fall on them, specks too.. JAM


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

catching plenty of specks up here in the Bay too!


----------

